# Largest Flat rate Surge



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

What is the largest flat rate surge you have seen?

Mine was $40.00 last night in Fort Lauderdale.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

I think mine on Uber was 40 as well. On Lyft I want to say is right around 50 but that was like the first weekend they started doing the power zones. Now I can't get above two or three dollars LOL


----------



## tonytone1908 (Aug 5, 2019)

I got a $41 on palm beach island new year's Eve. I think I got a couple more from the same spot later between 35 and 40. Had to go through a weird little area to hit the right spot but it was beautiful.

Honestly surges have been great lately. I've figured out how to optimize the airport surges without getting airport rides and turning minimum fare rides into $25+ rides. I'm scared they're gonna catch on but shit,even at 3 a.m. there still a huge surge. If I wasn't drinking I'd go out for one more! Haha.

Anyways, it's been nice lately, I've been able to make great money on a handful of rides. Been saving a bunch on gas.

I'm hoping it lasts but majority of my rides are people that recently moved or are working remotely so there's a lot of people down here right now even without the Canadians. I think a lot of drivers may have went back to unemployment here in south Florida so that's been a help as well.

Hope everyone is making lots of money!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

tonytone1908 said:


> I got a $41 on palm beach island new year's Eve. I think I got a couple more from the same spot later between 35 and 40. Had to go through a weird little area to hit the right spot but it was beautiful.
> 
> Honestly surges have been great lately. I've figured out how to optimize the airport surges without getting airport rides and turning minimum fare rides into $25+ rides. I'm scared they're gonna catch on but shit,even at 3 a.m. there still a huge surge. If I wasn't drinking I'd go out for one more! Haha.
> 
> ...


The island has been like picking $ off a tree lately. $20-$40 sub 2 mile rides. I had 3 rides in 15 minutes last sat, all $25-$30 all under 1 mile. Picked up across the street from Cucina dropped at Cuccina, .03 miles. $27.50 3 minutes. Picked up @ Cucina dropped at a house .08 miles away. $27.50 picked up at 1 breakers row, dropped off at Cucina $34.50. $89. 15 minutes less than 4 miles total. Lol.

Oops was only 24 on the 1st one. $26.50. I had to drive a little after dropping him off because the trip was too short to complete.











FLKeys said:


> What is the largest flat rate surge you have seen?
> 
> Mine was $40.00 last night in Fort Lauderdale.


Highest I've seen was also 40.


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

FLKeys said:


> What is the largest flat rate surge you have seen?
> 
> Mine was $40.00 last night in Fort Lauderdale.


Here in CA you no longer see surge rates. You just get a ping that shows a surge rate if Uber "decides" its busy... Does a $367 surge at 4.9x count???


----------



## Bojingles (Sep 18, 2015)

Flat rate surge


----------



## Guido-TheKillerPimp (Jan 4, 2021)

Boca Ratman said:


> The island has been like picking $ off a tree lately. $20-$40 sub 2 mile rides. I had 3 rides in 15 minutes last sat, all $25-$30 all under 1 mile. Picked up across the street from Cucina dropped at Cuccina, .03 miles. $27.50 3 minutes. Picked up @ Cucina dropped at a house .08 miles away. $27.50 picked up at 1 breakers row, dropped off at Cucina $34.50. $89. 15 minutes less than 4 miles total. Lol.
> 
> Oops was only 24 on the 1st one. $26.50. I had to drive a little after dropping him off because the trip was too short to complete.
> View attachment 547681
> ...


Are these surges common in S. Florida?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Guido-TheKillerPimp said:


> Are these surges common in S. Florida?


No, not really. This was fri or sat after NYE. It does surge pretty good in that area during season though.


----------



## negeorgia (Feb 1, 2015)

$13.


----------

